# Kostenloser  Ts3 Server zu vergeben



## PGsystems (19. April 2010)

Moin,


Wir bieten eurer Gilde einen kostenlosen Ts3 Server mit bis zu 100 Slots an - 100% kostenlos und 100% legal. Wer Interesse an einem Teamspeak 3 server hat, der melde sich doch bitte bei FreeTeamspeak3info@gmx.de oder auf unserer Homepage www.pgsystems-hosting.de

Wir freuen uns auf euere Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg

PGsystems


----------

